# Help Identifying my bull's breed please!



## ChloricWalkz (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this. If not then I apologize and kindly ask ya to direct me to the right forum 

Otherwise, I know his mother was a pureblood Staffordshire Bull Terrier however, she ran away and came back pregnant so the identity of the father is yet unknown. I would greatly appreciate any speculation you guys have on what he's mixed with.

his names Charlie by the way. 










Thank you again for your time!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, there's no way to know for sure, not even DNA-tests are accurate. 

All that I can tell you is that the other dog had to be a breed that comes with white markings. "Piebald" as some call it, is a recessive gene so both parents have to contribute to it. 

What color is the bitch? His markings are sable, and sable is dominant so one parent had to be expressing it. (Sable is a red dog with black hairs)


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

There's no real way of telling. We can only speculate since it really wont help I dare not speculate. Either way its an adorable dog.


----------

